# Synchroniser son PDA sur Mac



## mukurrem (26 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

Voilà un nouveau logiciel (info pas déjà donnée, j'espère ) pour synchroniser son
PDA sous WM5 ou 6 sans passer par la case MissingSync !!

Gratuit mais encore en Béta... gaffe aux pertes de données ou autres bugs 

Le lien de l'info et du logiciel : 

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-86780-syncmate-synchroniser-windows-mobile-mac.html

Bonne journée
A peluche
Mukurrem


----------



## rizoto (26 Novembre 2007)

C'est bien qu'une alternative gratuite apparaisse d'autant plus que les solutions payantes sont loin d'être au point. 

Je vais l'essayer


----------



## mukurrem (26 Novembre 2007)

Pas réussi à m'en servir...

L'histoire du "New network port" me laisse pensif


----------



## rizoto (26 Novembre 2007)

mukurrem a dit:


> L'histoire du "New network port" me laisse pensif



quand tu branches ton telephone, va dans preferences système/reseau

il va détecter ton téléphone.

Chez la connection reste en orange. et quand je lance le logiciel, il me dit que 2 drivers sont en conflits et me demande un mot de passe ...

Bon c'est une beta, il va falloir être patient


----------



## mukurrem (27 Novembre 2007)

effectivement c'est encore une béta et gratuit.... mais pour combien de temps ???

Je pense que je vais m'acheter le dernier missingSync.

J'avais la version pour WM5, elle fonctionnait vraiment très bien...

La version WM6 a l'air encore plus complète

A Voir 

Edit : Pardon pour le post au mauvais endroit (tchak, tchak, tchak, 3 coups de fouet en pénitence :love

Et sinon, à quoi ça sert, que macGe, il se décarcasse à mettre à votre disposition le forum "Informatique nomade" ?


----------



## waternoose (27 Novembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> quand tu branches ton telephone, va dans preferences système/reseau
> 
> il va détecter ton téléphone.





Et il ne sa passe rien..... une idée ?


----------



## netgui (27 Novembre 2007)

waternoose a dit:


> Et il ne sa passe rien..... une idée ?



Alors j'ai testé... Impossible de synchroniser mon samsung i600 avec SYncmate, certe un nouveau port a été ajouté mais il est en orange (pourrait ne pas fonctionner correctement) il est vu comme un port ethernet alors que je veux faire une sync en USB, là je suis paummé...

dommage je me faisais une joie de tester syncmate :-(


----------



## rizoto (27 Novembre 2007)

la synchonisation sur windows fonctionne de la même manière, c'est une connection réseau. même si c'est invisible


----------



## waternoose (27 Novembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> la synchonisation sur windows fonctionne de la même manière, c'est une connection réseau. même si c'est invisible



Ok, mais alors quel signe doit montrer le Mac ?
Parce que dans  la conf réseau, y a rien de plus.


----------



## rizoto (27 Novembre 2007)

J'ai pas la solution

Si tu regardes sur le site officiel. tout le monde a les mêmes problèmes que nous !!!

C'est pour ca que j'ai précisé qu'il faudrait être patient


----------



## netgui (29 Novembre 2007)

Des news les amis.... Eltima propose une MAJ du soft depuis le 27 nov. Elle est sensée corriger le problème de mot de passe et de port réseau introuvable.

c'est là:
http://blog.eltima.com/

Dans les commentaires, beaucoup de user semblent dire qu'il y a encore des souci mais d'autres sont OK. A tester donc. Dès ce soir dans mon cas. QQn peut-il essayer pour nous donner des infos ?


----------



## rizoto (29 Novembre 2007)

Le problème de password est topujours présent et ils sont au courant !


----------



## netgui (11 Décembre 2007)

Eltima propose une nouvelle MaJ. je n'ai plus le message d'erreur mais impossible de synchroniser... Si qqn a réussi, peut-il me donner une piste ? 

Merci !!!


----------



## rizoto (11 Décembre 2007)

Je viens d'installer la maj d'eltima.

La maj ne s'est pas très bien passée. après installation, le mac a refusé de redémarrer ... après 3 essais, il fonctionne ! (Ouf)  

Par contre le logiciel ne détecte toujours pas mon pda...  

Pour info, si je désactive les paramètres réseaux avancés du pda, le mac ne le détecte pas dans la configuration réseau


----------



## netgui (12 Décembre 2007)

ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'il ne faille rien installer coté pda ou téléphone, et rien activer en particulier... je vias chercher dans cette direction.


----------



## mukurrem (17 Décembre 2007)

Bon il a des nouveautés de mon coté !

Syncmate fonctionne parfaitement chez moi 

Comment ? j'ai modifié sur mon smartphone (sous WM6) Activesync pour le passé en mode Turbo.

Je le connecte via usb sur le mac et apparait sur le smartphone l'installation de 2 fichiers à installer :
- as_starter.exe
et
- asyncsvr.dll

Dans les paramètres réseau, une nouvelle config apparait (Windows Mobile device avec le point orange)

Et syncmate qui tourne parfaitement (syncro ical, contact... affichage device info...etc)

EDIT : Confirmation faite sur un autre mac, la synchronisation fonctionne parfaitement !

En espérant que cela fonctionnera aussi chez vous tous


----------



## rizoto (17 Décembre 2007)

mukurrem a dit:


> Comment ? j'ai modifié sur mon smartphone (sous WM6) Activesync pour le passé en mode Turbo.



A quoi sert le mode turbo comment l'actives tu?


----------



## mukurrem (18 Décembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> A quoi sert le mode turbo comment l'actives tu?




Sous WM6 pour activer le mode turbo (Asus P535)

Démarrer / paramètres / Connexion / Paramètres USB /ActiveSync (mode turbo)

Un *mode turbo* permet d'accélérer le contrôle du Pocket Pc via l'ordinateur (c pas de moi l'explication  mais de google)

voili voila


----------



## letpa (20 Décembre 2007)

J'ai un iPaq avec WM5 et iMac avec Leopard 10.51. J'utilisai Pocketmac pour la sync. J'attendais avec impatience la mise à jour Pocketmac pour Leopard. Elle est arrivée le 14/12 :
http://www.pocketmac.net/public/PMforWM5-Leopard.dmg
Et ça ne fonctionne pas ! 
Je regarde le support et il me dit de désactiver la connection Ethernet :
http://www.pocketmacsupport.net/index.php?section=knowledge&action=view&article_id=92
Et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas !
Je vois apparaître Syncmate sur les forums. Intéressant d'autant que gratuit !
Et ça ne refonctionne toujours pas !

Moralité 1 : fallait pas passer à Leopard ?
Moralité 2 : Leopard est-il si compliqué pour nos chers petits développeurs ?
Moralité 3 : Je synchronise sur mon ancien Mac avec Tiger et mon agenda papier
Moralité 4 : On appelle ça le progrès


----------



## mukurrem (20 Décembre 2007)

J'ai aussi essayer Pocketmac mais sans succés...
et pour infos Syncmate tourne chez moi sur tiger ! 

C'est très surprenant que le fonctionnement de Syncmate soit
aussi aléatoire du mac à l'autre / d'un pda à l'autre :hein:


----------



## rizoto (20 Décembre 2007)

moi j'ai pas de mode turbo sur mon pda spv m650 avec une rom wm6 modifié.


----------



## netgui (5 Janvier 2008)

Eltima propose une nouvelle mise à jour... qui ne fonctionne toujours pas chez moi. Un écran de sync est censé apparaitre sur mon mobile mais rien ne se passe, donc impossible de lancer une sync depuis le mac :-(

Dommage d'autant que cette nouvelle release est prévue pour tourner sur les smartphone.... bon, je vias essayer de me dégoter un iPhone aux US


----------



## rizoto (6 Janvier 2008)

Pareil de mon coté, 

dans le log, il est écrit handshake error.


----------



## rizoto (14 Janvier 2008)

Bonne nouvelle 

J'avais laissé un post avec mon erreur sur le site et une personne a répondu. 
Il faut que syncmate puisse installer un driver sur ton mobile.

pour ça il faut ouvrir le firewall un moment.

Donc après ouverture du firewall, tu lances syncmate, tu branches ton mobile et tu installes le driver (tu as juste validé l'installation sur le mobile) et puis tu peux synchroniser.

attention fais une sauvegarde de tes contacts, car j'ai fait du faire une mauvaise manip et tous mes contacts se sont effacés

pour le moment, j'arrive à sync l'heure, des dossiers, mais pas les contacts malheureusement...:rose:


----------



## beetlecox (29 Janvier 2008)

bonsoir, 
de passage et en recherche d'infos sur Syncmate, je vous fais juste partager mon "aventure" Syncmate : en fait après des heures d'essais, l'installation s'est faite en 2 temps 3 mouvements quand j'ai choisi d'installer sur le mobile et non sur la carte mémoire... Si ça peut aider certains !
Pour la synchronisation, globalement ça va, même si je me retrouve avec des anniversaires qui déboulent à n'importe quelle date sur ical !! 
La seule question que je me pose encore, c'est quand choisir la synchro simultannée, la synchro du mac vers mobile, ou celle du mobile vers le mac... c'est pas clair pour moi...


----------



## rizoto (8 Février 2008)

La release candidate est arrivée

La synchro des contacts et des calendriers en fonctionnent toujours sur mon ibook et tiger. je viens d'aller chez un pote qui a Leopard et ça fonctionne. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi.

Pas contre Syncmate ne semble pas être capable de supprimer les contacts et les calendriers du téléphone. C'est pas très pratique.


----------



## rizoto (8 Février 2008)

beetlecox a dit:


> La seule question que je me pose encore, c'est quand choisir la synchro simultannée, la synchro du mac vers mobile, ou celle du mobile vers le mac... c'est pas clair pour moi...



Bah en théorie, si tu choisis une synchronisation unilatéral, tu vas écraser des contacts d'un coté ou de l'autre.

Par exemple, si tu une nouvelle fiche sur ton mac et que tu choisis :

sync de mac vers téléphone : il va copier la fiche du mac vers le téléphone
sync de téléphone vers mac : il va effacer la fiche du mac
sync bilatérale : il va probablement te demander

Tout ca, c'est en théorie....


----------



## netgui (12 Février 2008)

je suis candide, je croyais que leur appli serait gratuite. Bref un peu dégouté par leurs bugs à répétition je suis allé chez Missing Sync... qui ne foncitonnait pas non plus... alors du coup je fais ma sync en passant par l'émulation windows et j'ai le principal... un peu dommage quand même :-(


----------



## rizoto (12 Février 2008)

Le principale sera gratuit (synchronisation de ical, contacts, etc...) Seul la version expert sera payante...

Comme ca ne fonctionnait pas chez moi, j'ai crée un nouveau compte sur mon mac, et Là... surprise, ca fonctionne...

Je peux sauvegarder mes contacts et mes calendriers.


----------

